# Boat ramps? Need help



## fowlplay412

New to the richmond Rosenberg are just wanting to know where any boat ramps are to the Colorado River and other surrounding areas.. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## Dtrojcak

There's a ramp in Columbus and another at the Altair bridge.
Those will be the closest to you.
I haven't actually launched at either one myself, so I don't know what condition they are in.


----------



## fowlplay412

That will work, definitely gonna go and check that out. Thanks man.


----------



## Dtrojcak

I just launched at the Altair ramp. 
It's a long narrow ramp. 
It's got asphalt with grooves cut, but it's got about a foot of river mud covering the last 40' or so. 
Truck didn't spin in 2wd because of the asphalt bottom, but it sure makes a mess walking through it to launch. 
I took my crocks off and walked down barefoot, but rubber boots would've been better. 
Since this is my first time here, I'm not sure if the mud is normal or if it's just because of the recent flood.


----------



## Dtrojcak

It did spin a little in a 4wd with the boat on trailer, but that's just because the silt is so slick. 
Once tires got to asphalt, they were fine.


----------



## fowlplay412

Yeah I'm gonna hold off on launching my boat there, don't think my 2wd diesel would make it. Can't wait to get on the river never been on it.. Probably gonna hit up lake texana soon


----------



## Dtrojcak

fowlplay412 said:


> Yeah I'm gonna hold off on launching my boat there, don't think my 2wd diesel would make it. Can't wait to get on the river never been on it.. Probably gonna hit up lake texana soon


You should be fine. 
There's an asphalt bottom, so once you get past the mud, you're fine. 
It's just messy walking back to boat after launching and walking to get truck to reload. 
And you'll get mud on your truck, boat, and trailer. 
The mud should be dirt by now and should wash away with a few rains.

Texana has several ramps and they're all decent. 
That's my go to place, but I'm still learning where/how to fish it. 
I always catch something, but it never seems to be in the same location.


----------



## fowlplay412

Alright good. Yeah I'll probably throw out some jugs and maybe see if I can't spot anything worth sticking. Have you duck hunted on there before?


----------



## Dtrojcak

fowlplay412 said:


> Alright good. Yeah I'll probably throw out some jugs and maybe see if I can't spot anything worth sticking. Have you duck hunted on there before?


I never got into duck hunting, so I can't help you there.

One word of advice for either place, take plenty of mosquito spray if you're out after dark.


----------



## fowlplay412

Haha will do. Those suckers are like hawks down here it's crazy


----------



## Dtrojcak

fowlplay412 said:


> Alright good. Yeah I'll probably throw out some jugs and maybe see if I can't spot anything worth sticking. Have you duck hunted on there before?


FYI,
I just learned this myself, but you have to get a permit from LNRA to bow-fish on Texana.
The permit is free, but you have to go to their office during regular business hours to obtain.
It expires with your license, so once you get it, you're good for a while before you need to renew it.


----------



## Dtrojcak

fowlplay412 said:


> Yeah I'm gonna hold off on launching my boat there, don't think my 2wd diesel would make it. Can't wait to get on the river never been on it.. Probably gonna hit up lake texana soon


I'm in Eagle Lake this morning for work, so I drove under the bridge on my way in this morning. 
As I was hoping, all of the mud is cleared off of the ramp except for the very bottom, which is expected on a river ramp. 
No one should have any problem with any vehicle now.


----------



## ak

Theres some pretty nasty rocks downstream of the ramp in altair. Lots of people attempt to hunt it for ducks and there usually aren't many ducks. When it gets low like this most people running it have surface drives, jets, or airboats.


----------



## Dtrojcak

ak said:


> Theres some pretty nasty rocks downstream of the ramp in altair. Lots of people attempt to hunt it for ducks and there usually aren't many ducks. When it gets low like this most people running it have surface drives, jets, or airboats.


Good to know, thanks for the info.

I've only launched there once, and I went a couple of miles upstream and found no water shallower than about 3-4'.
I'd like to go back again to see how far upstream I can go.

We used to have a deer lease on the Guadalupe and I quickly learned to always go upstream from the launch point.
The first time I went out, I ended up spinning my hub on some rocks coming back. I couldn't rev the engine enough to make it all the way back and ended up having to drag the boat up a bank in a different spot.
Since then, I've always gone upstream.
If anything goes wrong, I can always drift back downstream and use the trolling motor to control the drift.


----------



## ak

There's rocks upstream to if you go far enough. I've ran past Columbus many times. It's deep right close to the boat ramp but once you get past that it can get hairy quick.


----------



## Dtrojcak

ak said:


> There's rocks upstream to if you go far enough. I've ran past Columbus many times. It's deep right close to the boat ramp but once you get past that it can get hairy quick.


Are you saying the rocks are upstream of Columbus?
Meaning it's good from Altair to Columbus?


----------



## ak

No there's rocks as it starts to get shallow up from Altair they are on the left side you will see them hopefully before you hit them then you just remember where they are and stay wide right.


----------



## Dtrojcak

Ahh, gotcha. 
The river was up about 2' above normal when I went, so those rocks were well under water. 
I'll be sure to watch for them if I go back. 
Thanks.


----------

